# Welche Software für 3D Projekt?



## coolgerle (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Community,
ich suche schon seit einer halben Ewigkeit nach einer geeigneten Software für mein Projekt. 
Ich habe folgendes vor:
Ich möchte ein interaktives(zoomen, drehen usw.) Geländemodell dreidimensional visualisieren. Mein DGM (digitales Geländemodell) habe ich bereits im GIS erstellt. 
Außerdem möchte ich zusätzlich Untergrunddaten anzeigen lassen. In meinem Fall sind es Auftautiefen von Permafrostböden. Dies stellt sozusagen ein zweites DGM bzw. einen zweiten Layer nur unterhalb des richtigen DGMs dar. (ich hoffe ihr versteht, was ich meine) Jährlich wurden auf der Fläche die Auftautiefen gemessen (seit 1993).
Ziel soll es sein, die Auftautiefen einzeln auswählen zu lassen oder vielleicht sogar mit einer Zeitskala anzeigen zu lassen.


Ich bin schon über einige Softwares gestolpert, weiß nur nicht, ob sie dafür geeignet sind. Bin in der Hinsicht ein ziemlicher Laie...
Oder ist das ganze z.B. nur mit Java3D verwirklichbar****

Ich bin über jede Hilfe dankbar,
LG coolgerle


----------



## smileyml (18. Oktober 2012)

Wenn es quasi bedienbar werden soll, ist vielleicht ein 3D-PDF eine Option.
Soweit ich weiß, muss man sich die Bedienfelder entsprechend den Bedürfnissen auch programmieren.

Hier mal zwei Link, wo du solche 3D-PDF findest:
• http://www.3dhh.de/3d-PDF/
• http://www.plusdf.de/showcase/allweier-bautraeger-haus
Über Google findest du sicher auch noch bessere und auch entsprechende Tutorials.
Hier der Link zu Adobe: http://www.adobe.com/de/manufacturing/solutions/3d_solutions/

Grüße Marco


----------



## coolgerle (18. Oktober 2012)

Danke für deine links...
Werde ich mir mal gleich anschauen...
MFG


----------



## MartyMcFly (26. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Links, ich wusste gar nicht, dass sowas mit Acrobat geht, aber man lernt ja bekanntlich nie aus ^^.


----------

